# Good news for me but not previous owner



## fubar2 (Apr 4, 2014)

First off allow me to state that I hate N series tractors. Hate em but old woman loves em so I bought one cheap late last fall locked up. ran dry on oil was the story. The guy that had it got it from some relation and he fed me a line of Bull a mile long, part of it was that after it locked and fried he drove it on a trailer and took it home and motor seized before he got it off the trailer for the second time. Uh huh there were signs that I would guess it had been sitting for a stretch of maybe 5 to 10 years. I had a WD in my ICU unit at the time and with all the snow threw a tarp over it and didn't bring it in the shop till a week ago. Since then its been a fun trip to say the least. Every bolt on it was like finger tight with some just the nut hanging on the bolt until I got to the engine. On the engine everything was torqued to specs, no carbon, valves look like they were lapped yesterday, absolutely no ridges in cylinders or scuffs, bearings all plasti gauged as new and miced even all around, put the starter back on without head on engine stand and spun it up, lordy lordy 40 lbs. oil pressure. Ah but I did mention it was seized. I could stick a screwdriver in the starter ring and move it possibly .040 to .050. I had never seen a seized engine that you could even budge before and I began to smell a rat, long story short the governor bolt closest to motor was about 1/2 inch too long. It went through the governor housing and into the cam gear between two gear teeth causing a depression complete with threads just deep enough to see and effectively preventing the engine from turning. End play on cam and crank is good. I've decreed that after it was rebuilt right and handed back to owner without the governor on the owner must have had Blue Moon of Kentucky on his mind when he reinstalled the governor and put the engine back in. His loss my gain. Difference in what its worth and what I paid is about 1800 bucks, a very profitable day I had last fall. I now like Ns more than I used to but not a lot.
Mice built a condo in the bell housing through a Sherman transmission shifter hole while it was on hiatus and must have used the mainshaft as a urinal because the clutch plate and pilot bearing was rusted fast to the shaft. I hate mice too but not as much as Fords. Anyways thats my story and its coming from a guy with a big smile on his face.


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2014)

Mailbox tractor. Shucks, I even got the pilot for the Sioux to grind the seats with the guides out. Allotta work was done with them. On a hot day it was better than 4 horses.


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 6, 2014)

I had one about 25 years ago and absolutely despised it but I kept it just long enough for the old lady to decide she couldn't live without one. They're good if you have something on the 3 pt but take it off and they won't pull a sick harlot out of bed.


----------

